# Easton cross fork?



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone use this fork? Like it so far? Give me some feedback please... Any big guys use this fork.. 185+ guys..


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*I got one...*



Mosovich said:


> Anyone use this fork? Like it so far? Give me some feedback please... Any big guys use this fork.. 185+ guys..


I have a EC90X and like it. Haven't raced cross on it but its on my cross bike commuter. Fender mounts are nice in that regard. Commute is bad pavement and dirt roads. Potholes  , no problems. Riding off 3 foot blind culvert onto front wheel hard enough to blow my brake levers to the bottom of the drops  , no problems. Luckily it was onto grass, it was a small hill which turned out to be a 3 foot drop when I rode excactly where they placed a drainage culvert. Ouch! I'm 170 lbs. After that incident, I have no concerns. Small amount of shudder under heavy braking but I haven't spent alot of time trying to tune it out as it is minimal. Hope this helps.

singlecross


----------



## rudder (Aug 23, 2007)

wow. nice testimony for easton's EXC90. what size tire are you carrying up front? wondering if the fork accept a 700x34c tire?


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

My opionion on the forks is not as great. Lets get this clear i ahve not used the EC90X but i did have the EC90SLX and broke the steerer tube after a month of use. I dont know what caused it, the local shop said that my stem could have been too tight or the headset wasnt adjusted correctly, whatever it was i was defiantly scared away by it and will not use the replacement i got. If you do get one, corner cycle has this cool aluminum insert that you epoxy in and acts like a star nut but also prevents over clamping, much like alpha q.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

I love mine :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*700 x 35 with room to spare*



rudder said:


> wow. nice testimony for easton's EXC90. what size tire are you carrying up front? wondering if the fork accept a 700x34c tire?


700 x 35 with room to spare.

singlecross


----------



## syndicate559 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have the EC70X on my Kona. It's got the aluminum steerer and it seems really solid. I weigh just over 200 and run a 700x35 tire. No problems with anything so far.


----------



## HarrieH (Sep 6, 2007)

I WANT 3 PCS!!!

(and someone who sponsors...)

But I think I can also live with Alpha Q, Ritchey or Reynolds, or anything else around 450g.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

i've seen the bonty 1.8's ~(45c) in the ec90x

i want one on a crosscheck frame


----------



## alxandl (Aug 23, 2004)

*love it*

Feels exceptionally stiff and stable and tracks very well. Stand and pound it. A huge upgrade over others I have ridden. Plus it is beautiful. And light, too. 

_Side note:_
After proof-reading my response, I asked myself: Am I talking about my Easton fork or a lady friend? To clarify, its the fork.

AA


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I have had no problems on my EC90X fork -- it has handled well and I have not had any brake chatter issues (Spooky aluminum brakes). I have also used an EC90 SLX fork and really like it as well so far as the post above (aluminum frame -- mainly used in crits). I come into cross season 170-175lbs (at 5'11") so I would consider myself a heavy weight for a racer.


----------

